# Israeli Krav Maga - Clinching



## TMA17 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thoughts?

ISRAELI KRAV MAGA: CLINCHING


----------



## drop bear (Oct 5, 2018)

This might work.
A video of a mate of mine getting clinch schooled.

Log In or Sign Up to View


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 5, 2018)

Hard to tell for sure how much the author understands from just still pictures.

The first sequence shows what Muay Thai calls the "plum" position. It's an excellent dominant clinch position, but it's not something static. You have to know how to get to the position, how to maintain it against various counters, how to use it to manipulate the opponent's balance and structure, how and when to transition to different grips, and so on.
The second sequence is ... iffy. If the opponent knows what he's doing from that starting place then you are probably going to lose that positional battle.
The last sequence doesn't show what it purports to. The caption refers to the rear clinch (which can be an excellent dominant position). What it actually shows is a takedown from the side. There are a couple of details that don't look right to me and some additional important details that I can't tell if he's doing correctly due to the still photos and the camera angle.
In my opinion clinch fighting is one of the most important and yet widely neglected areas of martial arts study.


----------



## marques (Oct 5, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> ISRAELI KRAV MAGA: CLINCHING



For the first, or you’re much stronger than him or you need the hands on the top his head (not neck) and the elbows on his chest, for leverage. This way, you can ‘break’ almost anyone. Otherwise... go to the gym until you look like Brook Lesnar. At least he got one hand over the other (and not fingers interlaced).

Beginners teaching. We’re does it go in a few iterations? 

Or it is just bad pictures. I prefer to believe this.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 5, 2018)

Personally I've never seen any of that in my Krav Maga. Not that that means anything but just saying


----------



## TMA17 (Oct 5, 2018)

Tony I thought so too even as someone that doesn’t know much.  That rear body clinch to what looks like a body slam would seem difficult to pull off.  I’m inclined to think a Judo/BJJ hip toss would be preferable.

I like David Kahn’s Krav though.  Based on Gidon System.


----------



## Prostar (May 29, 2019)

My son was used in a demonstration of a clinching technique in a Krav Maga class.  The instructor pinched off the arteries in my son's neck and proceeded to drag him around the room by the neck.

The upshot?  Stroke.  My son survived but he will never participate in a martial arts class, skiing, or any other rigorous activity for the rest of his life.

The club owner has since sold the business and moved to Europe.

There will be on way to get compensation for his injury.  All that is left is to say...BE CAREFUL!


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 2, 2020)

TMA17 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> ISRAELI KRAV MAGA: CLINCHING



no
Krav has little clinching
It’s about palm strikes , hammer fists , groin kicks and defense against stand up holds and chokes . It has a few knife hand and ridge hand too
 The striking is updated karate and some boxing and the grappling is weak

The MT on back of head is for knees but clinch is a game Is best for take downs and wrestling 

Krav has basic weapon defense 
It has good hand strikes but weak in kicks


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 2, 2020)

Krav is a great starter system


----------



## drop bear (Jan 2, 2020)

By the way if you want to streetafy your clinching. Look at things like collar tie and wrist control. That way they are less able to pull a weapon out of their pocket and shank you.


----------

